# Townsville, AUS Anybody?



## ColinCB (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm currently studying abroad in Townsville, Australia for the next 3 months. Anybody here from the area? 

I'd love to meet you and your knives! Or you can just tell me where to eat! Because everybody knows that university food is terrible. 

Let me know!


----------

